# Può giudicare quale sia/sarebbe



## topo2

Salve,premetto che sto traducendo un testo dall'inglese all'italiano però mi è venuto un dubbio in Italiano!!
Mi spiego, la frase è la seguente:" è l'industria stessa che può giudicare quale (would be) SAREBBe(non mi suona benissimo in italiano)(forse è meglio SIA) il modo migliore per far fronte a tale situazione".
Insomma il mio dubbio è il seguente:
1. può giudicare quale sia..
2. può giudicare quale sarebbe..
3. sono corretti entrambi??
Grazie,ogni tanto un'occhiatina alla grammatica non farebbe male..


----------



## L'equilibrista

"quale sia" è corretto.


----------



## topo2

Grazie equilibrista!!Ma l'altra è scorretta grammaticalmete a tuo parere?Sinceramente non saprei..


----------



## L'equilibrista

Più che scorretta, direi sconveniente.


----------



## nikis

L'equilibrista said:


> Più che scorretta, direi sconveniente.


 

Forse dipende da come prosegue la frase.

Esempio: L'industria italiana può giudicare quale sarebbe il risultato di un investimento se ci fossero più azionisti.

Ho inventato, solo per dare un senso...è sbagliata così??


----------



## topo2

Allora,la frase incriminata è la seguente:
"è l'industria stessa che può giudicare quale sarebbe/sia il modo più indicato per far fronte a tale situazione".
Che mi dite?Io non so che pesci pigliare..!!!


----------



## Atars

Ciao Topo, forse sbaglio ma secondo me, come dice nikis, nel suo caso sarebbe più corretto il condizionale "_quale sarebbe_" perché tutto dipende dall'avverarsi della condizione -> "se ci fossero più azionisti". Nel tuo invece userei il congiuntivo "_quale sia_". 
Tuttavia, qualche dubbio mi rimane perché la proposizione è retta da "può giudicare" e non da "deve giudicare'. Attendiamo chi è più esperto.


----------



## saltapicchio

Altra versione:

"è l'industria stessa che può giudicare quale *dovrebbe essere* il modo più indicato per far fronte a tale situazione"

Si parla di "modo più indicato" (non l'unico modo indicato) e di "possibilità di giudicare", non c'è l'espressione di una certezza. L'industria di fatto esprime quindi un giudizio, non è detto che sia poi effettivamente quello il modo di "far fronte alla situazione".

Almeno credo sia giusto così (o dovrebbe essere giusto?).


----------



## topo2

Grazie ragazzi!!Ma questa roba mi sa che resterà irrisolta!!


----------



## Claire33

Io utilizzerei "sia", se qualcuno ha già formulato delle ipotesi (per far fronte alla situazione) e si  tratta di scegliere la migliore (ne esistono già diverse ma non si sa quale sia la migliore), mentre preferirei "sarebbe" nel caso in cui  non sia ancora stato proposto un modo concreto di far fronte alla situazione, cioé se è l'industria che deve proporre un "piano di salvataggio", o qualcosa del genere. Non so se questa riflessione può aiutarti. Buona traduzione!


----------



## blackjack_bcn

"quale sia" è decisamente più fluente, corretto grammaticalmente e meno "pomposo".

per quello che vale,
fabio


----------



## Andy83

Buonasera, riapro la discussione sempre in merito all’utilizzo  del congiuntivo dopo “quale”. Nella frase che a breve riporterò, sebbene il verbo reggente esprime certezza -sapere- dopo “quale” viene usata la terza persona del congiuntivo presente e non la terza persona dell’indicativo Presente. Non riesco a capire il perché. Ecco la frase:

“ Certo che essa funziona anche fuori, e infatti da fuori sappiamo benissimo quale “sia” l’orientamento dell’edificio!”

Grazie


----------



## bearded

Andy83 said:


> sappiamo benissimo quale “sia” l’orientamento dell’edificio!


Ciao
Gli esempi in italiano di ''sappiamo chi sia/quale sia'' e simili, sono numerosi (ne vedi qualcuno anche qui:quale sia ).  Si tratta di proposizioni interrogative indirette nelle quali il congiuntivo esprime -credo - un residuo di dubbio.  Si potrebbe benissimo dire ''sappiamo qual è'', e qui la 'certezza' sarebbe assoluta.
Ciò è confermato dal fatto che questo congiuntivo è più comune dopo frasi negative (non sappiamo quale sia) oppure dubitative (ci chiediamo quale sia..)


----------



## Andy83

bearded said:


> Ciao
> Gli esempi in italiano di ''sappiamo chi sia/quale sia'' e simili, sono numerosi (ne vedi qualcuno anche qui:quale sia ).  Si tratta di proposizioni interrogative indirette nelle quali il congiuntivo esprime -credo - un residuo di dubbio.  Si potrebbe benissimo dire ''sappiamo qual è'', e qui la 'certezza' sarebbe assoluta.
> Ciò è confermato dal fatto che questo congiuntivo è più comune dopo frasi negative (non sappiamo quale sia) oppure dubitative (ci chiediamo quale sia..)


Buongiorno bearded.
Infatti! Anch’io pensavo la stessa cosa. Quindi nella frase da me citata l’utilizzo del congiuntivo si rifà ad una mera scelta stilistica, alla presenza dell’esclamazione o alla soggettività? Nel senso che: quel “sappiamo noi” significa che lo sanno loro, non è una cosa oggettiva, e quindi conosciuta e sentita da tutti. L’uso del congiuntivo limita quel sapere solo a loro due. Mentre se si fosse riferito a qualcosa che sanno e sentono tutti: “sappiamo bene/si sa bene qual è [...]. Spero di non aver fatto confusione.


----------



## bearded

Andy83 said:


> Spero di non aver fatto confusione


No, anzi: mi pare che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.


----------



## Andy83

bearded said:


> No, anzi: mi pare che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.


Grazie bearded.

Un abbraccio


----------



## bearded

Ricambio.


----------

